# Nasal Cannula ICD-10-PCS



## khines80 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm looking for confirmation on what ICD-10-PCS code should be used when a patient receives supplemental oxygen via nasal cannula.
Another coder and myself are not certain of the correct code. These are the codes we've considered:
3E097GC Introduction of Other Therapeutic Substance into Nose, Via Natural or Artificial Opening
3E0F7GC Introduction of Other Therapeutic Substance into Respiratory Tract, Via Natural or Artificial Opening
3E0F7SF Introduction of Other Gas into Respiratory Tract, Via Natural or Artificial Opening

3E0F7SF seems the most fitting for this scenario, but we're also wondering what body system would be most appropriate as well, the nose or respiratory tract?

Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------

